# Need Help! - Looking for Scriptures relating God's bringing of calamity



## crhoades (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm trying to compile a list of Scriptures that shows that God brings suffering/calamity/trials. They can be in the context of fatherly discipline, punishment etc. The ultimate goal is to compile a list to go over for Sunday School tomorrow.

This passage came to mind as an example:

*Jeremiah 49:31-33 *31 "Rise up, advance against a nation at ease, that dwells securely, declares the LORD, that has no gates or bars, that dwells alone. 32 Their camels shall become plunder, their herds of livestock a spoil. I will scatter to every wind those who cut the corners of their hair, and I will bring their calamity from every side of them, declares the LORD. 33 Hazor shall become a haunt of jackals, an everlasting waste; no man shall dwell there; no man shall sojourn in her." 

*Jeremiah 49:35-39 *35 ¶ Thus says the LORD of hosts: "Behold, I will break the bow of Elam, the mainstay of their might. 36 And I will bring upon Elam the four winds from the four quarters of heaven. And I will scatter them to all those winds, and there shall be no nation to which those driven out of Elam shall not come. 37 I will terrify Elam before their enemies and before those who seek their life. I will bring disaster upon them, my fierce anger, declares the LORD. I will send the sword after them, until I have consumed them, 38 and I will set my throne in Elam and destroy their king and officials, declares the LORD. 39 ¶ "But in the latter days I will restore the fortunes of Elam, declares the LORD."


----------



## Ravens (Apr 14, 2007)

Amos 4 comes to mind.


----------



## crhoades (Apr 14, 2007)

JDWiseman said:


> Amos 4 comes to mind.


Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Apr 14, 2007)

Isa. 45:7 - I form the light and create darkness, I bring prosperity and create calamity. I the Lord do all these things (NASB).

Lam. 3:37-38 - Both calamity and good things come from the Lord (NASB). (NKJV = both woe and well-being)

Ex. 4:11 - Who gave man his mouth? Who makes him deaf or mute? Who gives him sight or makes him blind? Is it not I, the Lord?

Lamentations 3:9 - He has blocked my ways with a hewn stone; He has made my paths crooked.

Martin Luther once said, “Were it not for tribulation, I would not understand the Scriptures.”


----------



## crhoades (Apr 14, 2007)

Keep em coming

*2 Samuel 24:14-17*

14 Then David said to Gad, "I am in great distress. Let us fall into the hand of the LORD, for his mercy is great; but let me not fall into the hand of man."
15 ¶ So the LORD sent a pestilence on Israel from the morning until the appointed time. And there died of the people from Dan to Beersheba 70,000 men.
16 And when the angel stretched out his hand toward Jerusalem to destroy it, the LORD relented from the calamity and said to the angel who was working destruction among the people, "It is enough; now stay your hand." And the angel of the LORD was by the threshing floor of Araunah the Jebusite.
17 Then David spoke to the LORD when he saw the angel who was striking the people, and said, "Behold, I have sinned, and I have done wickedly. But these sheep, what have they done? Please let your hand be against me and against my father's house."


----------



## larryjf (Apr 14, 2007)

[bible]Isa 63:17[/bible]
[bible]Amos 3:6[/bible]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 14, 2007)

Job 1.21 And said, Naked came I out of my mother's womb, and naked shall I return thither: the LORD gave, and the LORD hath taken away; blessed be the name of the LORD.

Job 2.10 But he said unto her, Thou speakest as one of the foolish women speaketh. What? shall we receive good at the hand of God, and shall we not receive evil? In all this did not Job sin with his lips.

Heb 12.5-7 And ye have forgotten the exhortation which speaketh unto you as unto children, My son, despise not thou the chastening of the Lord, nor faint when thou art rebuked of him: For whom the Lord loveth he chasteneth, and scourgeth every son whom he receiveth. If ye endure chastening, God dealeth with you as with sons; for what son is he whom the father chasteneth not?

Ps. 94.12 Blessed is the man whom thou chastenest, O LORD, and teachest him out of thy law;

Lamentations 3.38 Out of the mouth of the most High proceedeth not evil and good?


----------



## KMK (Apr 14, 2007)

1 Chr 10:1-14


----------



## etexas (Apr 14, 2007)

Man, read Job! Thats the ultimate text on the subject!


----------



## Chris (Apr 14, 2007)

Nahum chapter one??




> 8: But with an overrunning flood he will make an utter end of the place thereof, and darkness shall pursue his enemies.
> 9: What do ye imagine against the LORD? he will make an utter end: affliction shall not rise up the second time.
> 10: For while they be folden together as thorns, and while they are drunken as drunkards, they shall be devoured as stubble fully dry.
> 11: There is one come out of thee, that imagineth evil against the LORD, a wicked counseller.
> ...


----------



## crhoades (Apr 14, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Man, read Job! Thats the ultimate text on the subject!


 
Trying to compile a couple of pages of prooftexts...Trying to conserve paper and toner costs... 

I'm currently reading a great article from the Journal of Biblical Counseling:
The Book of Job and Counsel in the Whirlwind by George M. Schwab. 

Can be found in Volume 17 - Number 1 - Fall 1998

Will email it to whoever wishes to read it. It's 13 pages - not quite the length of Caryl but is a good summary from a counseling perspective.


----------



## Poimen (Apr 14, 2007)

Joshua 7:25 "And Joshua said, "Why have you troubled us? The LORD will trouble you this day." So all Israel stoned him with stones; and they burned them with fire after they had stoned them with stones."

2 Samuel 12:11 "Thus says the LORD: 'Behold, I will raise up adversity against you from your own house; and I will take your wives before your eyes and give them to your neighbor, and he shall lie with your wives in the sight of this sun."

2 Chronicles 15:6 "So nation was destroyed by nation, and city by city, for God troubled them with every adversity.

Job 42:11 Then all his brothers, all his sisters, and all those who had been his acquaintances before, came to him and ate food with him in his house; and they consoled him and comforted him for all the adversity that the LORD had brought upon him. Each one gave him a piece of silver and each a ring of gold.

Ecclesiastes 7:14 In the day of prosperity be joyful, But in the day of adversity consider: Surely God has appointed the one as well as the other, So that man can find out nothing that will come after him.

Isaiah 30:20 And though the Lord gives you The bread of adversity and the water of affliction, Yet your teachers will not be moved into a corner anymore, But your eyes shall see your teachers.

eremiah 21:10 "For I have set My face against this city for adversity and not for good," says the LORD. "It shall be given into the hand of the king of Babylon, and he shall burn it with fire." 

Actually it is amazing when you think about it! How many texts proclaim the sovereignty of God in the Bible and yet somehow people take comfort in a God who can do nothing.


----------



## crhoades (Apr 14, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Actually it is amazing when you think about it! How many texts proclaim the sovereignty of God in the Bible and yet somehow people take comfort in a God who can do nothing.


 
And _that_ is true suffering and no comfort at all.


----------

